# Can Someone Help Me Find a Bloodline...



## Whitney (Sep 15, 2010)

...that breeds red/rednose APBTs that are registered that look similar to this boy:



















Or this one:










I am having a hard time finding a UKC registered one that isn't overly game-type or overly bully. And I want it to be a 'thicker' APBT, vs a Caragan-type dog. I see dogs pretty similar to these boys on CL in Detroit/Flint, MI areas here and there, so I am wondering if this is a specific line being bred on. I don't know what it is though, and was hoping some of you may have a better idea.

I lost my boy very suddenly and still miss him. He was a rescue from Detroit, so was neutered and unpapered, and I am hoping to one day find a papered version of him -- in looks, anyways.

Is there anything similar that any of you are aware of out there?

Sorry if this is a silly request. It's hard moving on without him. I am trying/hoping to find a responsible breeder for the future if there is one.

Thanks!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

My suggestion to you is to find someone who breeds a dog based on conformation and correctness rather than nose/coat color. Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Whitney (Sep 15, 2010)

Wanted to rewrite, that came off very snarky -- which was not intended.

I have a line I am going to work with in the future. I am looking for health and conformation, but with perhaps more size. The line I am choosing to work with does not currently carry the red/rednose color. I would like to try and find a UKC style male that is red/rednose from titled and health-tested parents.

I already have chosen based on health and working ability. The dogs are lovely, I just wanted to try and find a less game-type red/rednose APBT for the future. And they do hold a special place in my heart.

There are several breeders who seem to specialize in red/rednose, so I did not think it would be so difficult to find one in this color, nor did I think it was 'wrong' to do so. Is it bad to want an APBT to be a specific color?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh jesus lord ... A red dog is a red dog 2 red dogs can only produce red dogs .... There is nothing special about the color if the dog is red and doesn't function or is deformed and unhealthy with a bad temperament would you want it just because it's red and looks good? ... I am not even going to bother but just an FYI color should be the last thing you look for. Pitbullmommaatl is right ... You can find plenty of poorly bred trash out there and many of them are red. Which by the way a red nose dog is not even a bloodline it's just the color of a dog's nose. Anyway hope you find what your looking for and put priority before superficial wants. This is how people end up getting stuck with a dog that should have been a cull because they didn't educate themselves prior to buying a pup. And please don't breed anything.


----------



## Whitney (Sep 15, 2010)

I know red/rednose is not a bloodline. It is a color. And the color does not come up as regularly as others, or that is what I thought. I thought you had to breed to a carrier of the gene to get that color. So that is why I asked for information on what bloodlines are producing the color and the type. I did not ask for the bloodline 'red/rednose'.

I have no plans to breed anything. And even if I did, I would think it would be a good thing to be asking for dogs that are health tested and with working titles rather than not!

Tell me where you are under the impression that I am looking for trash? Is this because most people requesting a color are associated with the bluenose fad? I see little wrong with preferring one color to another, there are a handful of very nice kennels that many people like that specialize in rednose dogs. They are just a bit more game-type than what I want. I would like a more UKC style dog.

I don't get why this is such a bad thing...?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

By the way you can't just look at a dog and point to a bloodline or say how said dog is bred based on looks. You have to have a pedigree to do that. Anyone who specializes in breeding for color is not a breeder they are a Back Yard Breeder AKA Peddler who is out to take your money they don't care about breeds or dog's in general they breed to profit and that's it they don't care about the health or the quality of the animals they produce. I would also advise against you breeding anything until you have obtained some sort of goal or purpose for your animals other than just being house pet's. Learn how to determine quality from quantity. And last but not least you need to really understand genetics before you dive into breeding anything. Right now just from reading your posts I can tell you that you don't know anything about genetics which is very very important to producing consistent quality. I suggest you stick around and start reading and asking a lot of questions and leave any attitude at the front door if you really want to breed successfully one day down the line. There are a few breeder's on this site who can guide you and give you the proper tools to head in that direction.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Whitney said:


> I know red/rednose is not a bloodline. It is a color. And the color does not come up as regularly as others, or that is what I thought. I thought you had to breed to a carrier of the gene to get that color. So that is why I asked for information on what bloodlines are producing the color and the type. I did not ask for the bloodline 'red/rednose'.
> 
> I have no plans to breed anything. And even if I did, I would think it would be a good thing to be asking for dogs that are health tested and with working titles rather than not!
> 
> ...


You have edited your posts so many times I can't keep up with you ... You came off one way and said one thing now your saying another... So I am responding to your original messages .... Nothing wrong with liking a certain color it's when you place color above the important things like health, conformation, temperament, function/purpose that it becomes a problem. As long as those things are priority on your list before color than you should be ok.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

This kennel that I saw on a thread 11 below this one. UKC style Rednose dogs.

Red Ranger Kennel American Pit Bull Terriers Specializing in Old Family Red Red Nose


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I think he is a shovel head sliver back ying yang bred dog


----------



## Whitney (Sep 15, 2010)

I edited them twice - once to remove and rewrite my response, because I wasn't very nice, and second to make clear I do not want to breed anything. I did not want to have a bunch more people assume that was the intention, because it is not. I know the issue already with overbreeding and such in the breed. I certainly do not want to contribute.

Ok, well, this thread did not go the way I had hoped. I rescued my dog, and have a special spot for the color. That is all. I wanted to get my next dog from a health testing, working and conformation breeder, not from the newspaper. I was hoping to find someone who knew of dogs like this that could point me in the right direction.

I apologized for coming off snarky. People have bad days. I am a human, I made a mistake. Nothing more I can say or do there.

And you are right, I know very little of genetics. So again, that is why I had asked for help finding someone working with this color. I will continue to learn and maybe not ask such a silly question next time :hammer:

I think my original post was not worded correctly, because I still feel that you are not quite understanding what I want. I do not want to breed. And if I did, I would hope to be a bit more knowledgable beforehand. To be asking these questions does show my lack of knowledge on the subject 

Thank you for answering my post, I do appreciate it. Hopefully we can start again on the right foot.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MISSAPBT said:


> I think he is a shovel head sliver back ying yang bred dog


Girl you made me spit my soda out LMAO!!!! :rofl: When you sending me a gracie pup? I like that STP = stomp the poop blood that's good stuff right yer .... LMAO!!!


----------



## Whitney (Sep 15, 2010)

fishinrob said:


> This kennel that I saw on a thread 11 below this one. UKC style Rednose dogs.
> 
> Red Ranger Kennel American Pit Bull Terriers Specializing in Old Family Red Red Nose


Thank you for the link. Their dog Bear is very much what I was hoping to find. I do not know how I have not come across their website before.

I appreciate your help!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Whitney said:


> I edited them twice - once to remove and rewrite my response, because I wasn't very nice, and second to make clear I do not want to breed anything. I did not want to have a bunch more people assume that was the intention, because it is not. I know the issue already with overbreeding and such in the breed. I certainly do not want to contribute.
> 
> Ok, well, this thread did not go the way I had hoped. I rescued my dog, and have a special spot for the color. That is all. I wanted to get my next dog from a health testing, working and conformation breeder, not from the newspaper. I was hoping to find someone who knew of dogs like this that could point me in the right direction.
> 
> ...


No problem we get a few new folks who come on here and right of the bat ask questions and then get snarky when they don't get the answers they want to here. I am all for starting off on the right foot. You really have a lot of good people here who will take you under their wing and help you if your willing to listen. I started off new just like yourself there is nothing wrong with that .. Just being a sponge for good information will take you far  Welcome to Go Pitbull


----------



## Whitney (Sep 15, 2010)

I certainly understand that. And as soon as I rethought my post, I felt badly, because I do not want to come off that way.

Thank you for moving forwards with me, I appreciate it!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Girl you made me spit my soda out LMAO!!!! :rofl: When you sending me a gracie pup? I like that STP = stomp the poop blood that's good stuff right yer .... LMAO!!!


Hehe, ill stuff one in my suit case if i ever come visit US for ya


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok ... It's a deal


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Whitney said:


> I certainly understand that. And as soon as I rethought my post, I felt badly, because I do not want to come off that way.
> 
> Thank you for moving forwards with me, I appreciate it!


Understood .. You seem like you really want to learn .. you will see most of us are a bunch of crazy passionate dog folks .. LOL .. If I can do anything to help you just let me know..


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I dont understand when people get all out of place when someone mentions they want a dog a specific colour? Some owners are not looking for a gamedog or working stock where colour is not important. Personally i think this guy has a perfectly legit reason for wanting a dog of that description, it reminds him of his old dog. Nothing wrong with that.
Just remember 90% of breeders in the USA breed for one thing and one thing only $$$$$ in order to get dollars they breed for two things; colour and size[regardless of wqhat size they be].

I would look into the OFRN breeders and look around good and proper, and put some time into it or you will get rorted big time, one thoing that these breeders will all have in common, they are rip off artists so watch your back.

Here is another suggestion.....Why not just do some reading and searching and find a completely different looking line with a black nose and a new colour? Its nice to have a reminder of your old friend but nothing will ever hold a light to him if he was your favourite, change it up a bit let the new dog be itself , and have a dog thats better for other reasons. They are all individuals , and generally they are all special in their own way. JMO.


----------



## Whitney (Sep 15, 2010)

Junkyard,

You are right probably. I do worry that if I have another just like him, I will constantly compare the two.

It's very hard to lose your best dog suddenly. I lost him over a year ago (he was stolen), and he was the greatest dog I have ever owned, and we have fostered a few different APBTs and it's just not clicking. I still haven't properly moved on I think.

So I have become very close to a breeder who does all the health tests and works and shows her dogs and so she will be my path to a different line/type/color. I just still have those heart pangs when I think about him...sad I know, haha.

Maybe it is best to wait to get another dog like him because I would probably expect the new dog to be as great as my old in every single way, which isn't very fair to the new dog. 

I do not want a red/rednose for at least another year or so, so I will continue to look and learn and see where it takes me.

Thanks for understanding, and giving me advice on being careful with some breeders.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

junkyard said:


> I dont understand when people get all out of place when someone mentions they want a dog a specific colour? Some owners are not looking for a gamedog or working stock where colour is not important. Personally i think this guy has a perfectly legit reason for wanting a dog of that description, it reminds him of his old dog. Nothing wrong with that.
> Just remember 90% of breeders in the USA breed for one thing and one thing only $$$$$ in order to get dollars they breed for two things; colour and size[regardless of wqhat size they be].
> 
> I would look into the OFRN breeders and look around good and proper, and put some time into it or you will get rorted big time, one thoing that these breeders will all have in common, they are rip off artists so watch your back.
> ...


Jy I don't have a problem with someone wanting a specific color dog but when that's the only thing you care about or you put color above other important aspects like function, health, ect that's what I have an issue with and the OP had made some statements that were edited so without going back into what was said it seemed like they were wanting a red dog to produce more red dogs and that color was the only thing they cared about however they did explain further and we came to an understanding I even sent them some info on genetics. I personally love me some red dogs but that's not all I look for or care about either I would take just about any color dog as long as it's bred to boot and a good working dog with a lot of heart and drive. I understand liking a certain color but there are other things that should also come into play and matter as well when breeding or even just adding a family pet. I can't knowingly tell someone to get a red dog from a breeder who only breeds for color or who places more importance on color than anything else. That is where I stand with this whole color thing.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I myself prefer brindles, thats probably all I ever look for, thou Duece is both brindle and white, he was given to me and the person knew my fondness for brindles but brought me a dog slightly different then my brindle boy Biggie to fill a void, and I've owned most "colors" lol ... I'm not under the impression the OP wants just any old crud dog just cause of a color preference, even with the other things being edited from the postings.
I may always go for my brindles, might stray from preference for a correct bully but brindles will always get me, the OP just has to know that if that is what they are looking for specifically make sure all else is correct.

Good post JY ... I agree they can never replace that special one and you create a different bond with each ...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> I may always go for my brindles, might stray from preference for a correct bully but brindles will always get me, the OP just has to know that if that is what they are looking for specifically make sure all else is correct.
> 
> Good post JY ... I agree they can never replace that special one and you create a different bond with each ...


Good post, Rooskies. Same goes for me with the whites and the brindles. Both hold special places in my heart.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah I'm kind of the other way around. I don't care about the dog's colour as long as it's not blue. Not sure why that is, I've just never been a fan.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I hear what the OP is saying and he/she seems genuine. I wish I found this place before I went to a breeder. At least the OP is doing her homework before she takes the final step. I always wanted a blue dog....fell in love with the color the first time I came across RE website. I think most people fall in love with a particular color of dog when there are multiple coat colors in a breed. I have never been a fan of black dogs or fawn but I can't really give a reason as to why that is  To each his own


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

aus_staffy said:


> Yeah I'm kind of the other way around. I don't care about the dog's colour as long as it's not blue. Not sure why that is, I've just never been a fan.


Ok I know what I am sending you for christmas lmao !!!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

No lie here. Color was a deciding factor when I was picking a breeder, and has been one when picking puppies as well. I don't care if people like a certain color. If they're selecting first for all the important things, let them select for color as an afterthought if they like.

The dogs in the first post look chocolate to me, rather than red/rednose. Maybe that can help you find what you're looking for. Although when you specify titled and health-tested parents, that narrows the field substantially. There are not a lot of breeders who produce correct, moderate rednose dogs _and_ title *and *health-test.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> No lie here. Color was a deciding factor when I was picking a breeder, and has been one when picking puppies as well. *I don't care if people like a certain color. If they're selecting first for all the important things, let them select for color as an afterthought if they like. *
> 
> The dogs in the first post look chocolate to me, rather than red/rednose. Maybe that can help you find what you're looking for. Although when you specify titled and health-tested parents, that narrows the field substantially. There are not a lot of breeders who produce correct, moderate rednose dogs _and_ title *and *health-test.


Good Post lindsay :goodpost:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Ok I know what I am sending you for christmas lmao !!!!


Haha! If it's a blue dog, I'm re-gifting! I really don't know why I don't like it. Maybe because it reminds me of weimeraners (one dog breed I don't like).

With staffords, it's rare to see a really nice looking blue dog. There's almost always something conformationally "iffy" about them (quite often with the ears).

Edit: Sorry for going O/T!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

aus_staffy said:


> Haha! If it's a blue dog, I'm re-gifting! I really don't know why I don't like it. Maybe because it reminds me of weimeraners (one dog breed I don't like).
> 
> With staffords, it's rare to see a really nice looking blue dog. There's almost always something conformationally "iffy" about them (quite often with the ears).
> 
> Edit: Sorry for going O/T!


Hehe silly! I have owned one I won't own another for my own personal reasons that I am not going into lmao!!!


----------



## Whitney (Sep 15, 2010)

So glad to see what all of you have written! 

Lindsay, do you know of any breeders who do that type of dog?

I am 99.9% positive that he was a red, because his brother was the color of dark chocolate, while he was a much lighter pinkish/red color. And both had the red/chocolate nose. But maybe he wasn't a typical red!

The first APBT I ever saw was a red/rednose and the image stuck, and then the best dog I ever owned was a red/rednose, and so I guess the color has always held a special place for me.

And my least favorite color is probably blue. I would own a good one, and there is a good chance my next one will be a blue or brindle, but it is not a preferred color for me.

Really glad this is going a bit better, LOL!


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Aus, i can give you the name of a "reputable" amstaff breeder in SA thats right up your alley mate, blues all round!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

junkyard said:


> Aus, i can give you the name of a "reputable" amstaff breeder in SA thats right up your alley mate, blues all round!


Yeah I'm pretty sure I know who you mean.


----------

